# Snowboarding team at college? (like professionally)



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

Generally speaking, teams such as that will let anyone who pays their team fees be on the team. You may not get to travel to all of the competitions, especially if they involve flying or hotel rooms, and you may not even get to compete very much or at all, but you can be on the team, go to practice, do off season training etc.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Uni snowboarding team, verses a club, verses a uni that is near a hill to snowboard on. Do you want to race, verses a more social/discounted club to get on the hill or a uni that has great access to riding. Of course the latter is often the most important. Thus Bozeman, Missoula, SLC, Quest Uni in Squamish, locally WWU/Bham...a lot of kids take off winter qtr. Idk what is near you.


----------

